# I leave in a half hour!



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Well I leave in a half hour to go get the new little stinker! Im so excited. I think I have everything together, harness, lead, a treat, some bottled water, and a blankie. Anything Im forgetting? Oh ya the camra!. Wish us luck, she had a three hr layover in Chicago, but she is five months old so Im sure she is fine. I never would let a young 12 wekk sit with a layover, but I hope being that she is a bit older that it won't have her stressed to much. EEEEK I can't wait to get on the road!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Good luck! Take nutrical and a camera, wee pads and water!

Andrea


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How exciting!!! :aktion033: I can't wait to see pics of your new furbaby!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How exciting!!! :chili: It sounds like you are all set!!!! I can't wait to see some pictures of your new baby!!! :biggrin:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: GOOD LUCK..Please post when you can so we know all went well..
Can't wait to see her :grouphug: 
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Im so happy for you :aktion033:
i want a little girl too!!!

post when you get back!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay-what a great day for you and everyone here on SM-we get to see new puppy pictures :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Can't wait!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

can't wit to hear all about it and see pictures


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So do you have her yet???


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: Exciting News!!!!!!!!!!!Please take a slew of pics!! Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YAY :aktion033: :aktion033: I love picking up puppies . Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:aktion033: good luck. can't wait for pictures :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

JUST CHECKIN IN


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

....hello? how did it go? pictures? 



:biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:new_shocked: Are you back yet???


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg I missed this one this morning :smpullhair: I hope you are both together now and all went well with your little baby's journey home :grouphug: 
Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Had hoped by the time I got to "here" there would be an update on your new baby and photos!
Will be checking in on a reg basis!...SO HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:biggrin: your still not back yet :smstarz: :smstarz: :biggrin: 
We are waiting on you......................
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

How EXCITING! Can't wait to hear about the new puppy!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

We know you're having fun with your new pup, but....WE NEED PICTURES!!!!!! Been on pins and needles all day waiting for them :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I heard there was supposed to be a new puppy out here. Anybody seen her??


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Show me the PUPPY!! :chili: 

Hope it all went well for you, can't WAIT to meet your little girl!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Well darn, I'm in Chicago. I would have kept her company during her lay over. How exciting! Can't wait to see pictures of your new arrival.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hope you're back and everything went well. We're all sitting on pins and needles waiting to see the new baby.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

According to my watch....it's just about 8:30pm - no mention of the pup yet? What's going on here? I don't like this kind of suspense. I'll check back later for the pictures and happy news.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Where are you :smpullhair: ??
Pictures Please


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow, its been a long day! The little stinker won't hold still for pics! 
I think Im gonna call her Piddle, cause thats all she's been doing since I got her home! As soon as I got home I had to pick up the skin kids from school, then Hubby wanted to go out for dinner so this was as soon as I could post....sorry! and just kidding about the name, I havent come up with one yet!

[attachment=26792:boo_and_dolly_076.jpg]

[attachment=26791:boo_and_dolly_078.jpg]


[attachment=26793:boo_and_dolly_077.jpg]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay-glad "piddles" is home-Pictures? We don't care if they aren't perfect-we just need a glimpse :wub:

Oh-hee, it just took a while for the pictures to load-very cute!! :wub:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Man I wanted to continue on my post above but I accidently hit post...oh well. 
Anyway, AKA Piddles, was great when I got her. She was scared to death and probbably cold, it was only 50 degrees here! Its supposed to get down to 34 tonight...eeek its getting cold fast! Since I got her here she hasn't stopped moving! Oh and did I mention Pidddling alot, on the pergo floor...LOL. Its ok though, we'll start with outside traing tomarrow. I couldn't belive everything they sent with her, She's been chipped, she's double registered, they sent food, and toys, she has had all her shots and a health gurantee for two years! Boo hates her! He's not being mean or anything just acting snotty, Dahlia thinks she is the greatest thing since wet doogy food! Its great to see them getting along so well. Boo will come around eventualy, right now I think he feels replaced...I keep telling him he will always be my BABY, and cuddle him close...He's such a mammmas boy LOL.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well Piddles is a cutie!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww!!! she's a little cutie! :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos:  YEAH for you all! :aktion033: Your new little girl is so cute! I am green with envy. I have wanted a girl for so long.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

YAY your back!
And your baby girl is so cute! i actually like the name piddles :HistericalSmiley: 
She is beautiful I am glad D and her are getting along...
have you thought of names?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

yippee she's home.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Woohoo! She's home. She is precious, and I love Piddles. I think that's a great name!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so happy she is home with you ...safe and sound! She looks so sweet! How lucky you both are to have each other!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg , Miss P is so cute :wub: and full of energy :chili:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Man I don't know how much water they gave this little girl but she has got to be all piddled out by now! I may have to call her Puddles! PEE Pee everywhere! and not a drop to drink...LOL, Just kidding. She has eaten and has had a few drinks as well. She seems to be adjusting well. Right now I won't let her out of my lap cause Im sure she is gonna Piddle. I keep taking her out but she hasnt done anything outside yet, not that I blame her its like 30 degrees...jeez where did summer go?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Awww Piddles is a cutie. She will settle down with the Piddling hopefully soon. I wander if it because she had to hold it in the kennel and is just relieved..........no pun intended. :chili:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Man I don't know how much water they gave this little girl but she has got to be all piddled out by now! I may have to call her Puddles! PEE Pee everywhere! and not a drop to drink...LOL, Just kidding. She has eaten and has had a few drinks as well. She seems to be adjusting well. Right now I won't let her out of my lap cause Im sure she is gonna Piddle. I keep taking her out but she hasnt done anything outside yet, not that I blame her its like 30 degrees...jeez where did summer go?[/B]


Ack! 30 degrees? Glad I don't live where you live. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: She is probably just excited about being in a new home. She'll do fine when she adjusts, I feel sure.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

So SWEET :wub: Nothing nicer than a new dog . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

She is just LOVELY! Congratulations!! 

Did you call the Guinness Book of World Records? You could have a champion Pee'er on your hands there!! LOL

I wonder if I_ need_ a new puppy ..... three_ is_ my favourite number ........


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ohh my, she is SOOO cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She is so cute. :aktion033: I know that she will fit right into your household. Boo will come around. BTW, how is his leg doing?

Can't wait to see more pics and to find out what her REAL name will be. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

so cute! Enjoy her! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's adorable! What a great addition to your sweet family. Boo will come around, I bet.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

:chili: Congratulations on your new addition. :chili: She is adorable and I wish that I had the courage to get another one. I too have a mama's boy so I don't know how he would react. This is so exciting for all of us and I am so excited for you.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

What a sweetie!! She looks so cuddly! It's cold here in Chicagoland - I feel your pain!

Piddles is such a cute nickname for now and maybe later course it won't be "official" but it's fun for now. 

My Hemi came around when I brought home my baby girl. He still gets jealous sometimes - like yesterday at the dog boutique - he doesn't like it when Izzy gets all the attention and will get really fussy. But of course as soon he started trying on clothes and getting treats and compliments he was fine. 

And he KNOWS he's my number one boy!

Leslie


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Piddles is sooo cute. I think she has found the perfect way to get your attention - not that she needed it. Sounds like the breeder was very thoughtful to send so much. Have fun!!!*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Piddles is adorable, what a pretty little girl :wub: I wouldn't worry too much about Lil Boo, he will come round, Scooby was exactly the same, it took a while but now he plays with Koko all the time. They had a great time last night playing with Scooby's Birthday toys, it was so funny to watch


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! How adorable...I want a little girl :innocent: :innocent: A little girl would certainly put these two boys in their place!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: 
Lil Boo will definitely come around, some just take a bit longer then others....They will be playing together soon enough.

Congratulations and good luck with your new addition.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a cutie..... :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh, so very cute - your Princess Piddle. Enjoy!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What cute little girl!!! :wub:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

:aktion033: Congratulations :aktion033: She is precious!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations on your new girl! :aktion033: :aktion033: I hope Boo comes around and they are great friends soon. I would love to have 2, but got to get this baby boy potty trained first! :new_shocked:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

She's so cute, congratulations on your new little girl!! I can't wait to hear her name....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we need more pictures


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is adorable!! What a little sweetie!! :wub: 
Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> Show me the PUPPY!! :chili:
> 
> Hope it all went well for you, can't WAIT to meet your little girl!![/B]



Ha ha.

You make me laugh :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: "Show me the PUPPY"


----------

